# surly chain tensioner, is it worth the price?



## winginit (Apr 23, 2012)

it cost $30 for one for the chain side. othesr cost about $12 is the surly that much better?
i just got a g29 ss from bike direct and the tensioners are bent ,i dont want new ones under warrenty because they are crap. thank`s Will


----------



## Icey101 (Jan 15, 2012)

I just bought the Surly tensioner a couple weeks ago (found it for $22 forgot where), I am pretty happy with it. Is it better than the others out there, I do not know since this is my first time using one. I wasn't having issues with slipping, but I just wanted to use it to make setting the tension a bit easier (which it does great).


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

There are other ones out there that will do the job just as well. I picked up the Surly Tuggnut because I ride a surly and i like that I can open a beer bottle with it, plus it is a nicely machined piece of metal.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I had one and hated the way it bounced around. Then the spring snapped in the middle of a ride and ruined my day. I put the other spring in it and sold it cheap. I ilke the dmr tensioner a lot better.


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

Which are we talking? Tuggnuts or Singleator


----------



## ne_dan (Mar 19, 2007)

If you mean for horizontal dropouts, the just get the Redline ones for $12 for a pair. They work don't have the stupid wing bottle opener thing like the Surly.

Amazon.com: Redline Alloy Chain Tensioners 3/8, Pair Black: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

winginit said:


> it cost $30 for one for the chain side. othesr cost about $12 is the surly that much better?
> i just got a g29 ss from bike direct and the tensioners are bent ,i dont want new ones under warrenty because they are crap. thank`s Will


Do you mean this one?









If you do, then avoid it since it still uses a spring to apply tension. Buy a rigid tensioner instead.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Like many Surly parts it can be hard to define "better". Surly offers a solid solution that works well. Buy one and you will likely never have to buy another. One of the things I like about Surly is the things they make work.

I had one for two years and it worked great the entire time.


----------



## grt yt 72 (Jun 24, 2011)

I bought the Surly Tuggnut for my Karate Monkey simply because I have a Surly bike. It is sturdy, makes chain tension adjustment super easy, and I would not hesitate to spend the money for another.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

+1 for the Tuggnut. They're just cool. And I like Surly's sh*t.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

As per usual, an ss forum thread seems to have an identity crisis.


----------



## winginit (Apr 23, 2012)

I am referring to the Lugnutts , i ordered the other one for $12 a pair but i found the surly on amazon for $25 i still my buy it to try.


----------



## DBAD (Aug 28, 2008)

If you mean the horizontal one -- go with the Redline if your axle fits that is. Cheap and effective.


----------



## winginit (Apr 23, 2012)

yes i think they are the redline ones, my lbs orderd them for me, from what i have been reading here i will have to mod them, is this true?

do the surly lugnutts fits with no mods?

Also i have been reading post over a year old about the tensioners that are included in the Gravity29 ,they are bent. Today i went to the hardware store and got new 6mm bolts and nuts and rebuilt the tensioners, only to discover the do not fit properly thats why everybody`s are bent, tells me bikedirect knows this, and dont bother to fix it. I realie this is a budget bike then dont put them on if they dont fit .

also i emailed them 3 days ago and never got a responce, the tensioners are bent ,and the left pedal.is bent.


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

I considered the Surly but went with the HBC, lighter and golden. It does have a bottle opener if that's important.


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

OOOOOO Cool! Let's turn this into another HBC thread!!!!!!!!!!1!!!


----------

